# Whats your smallest Mini- not a dwarf



## Basketmiss (May 2, 2008)

I know Tony has Tinies and wondered how small everyones smallest are??

Tonys new stallion is so little and perfect!! Sigh!! So this made me wonder who has the tinies who do come out perfect, well as perfect as any horses can be!!.

Missy


----------



## Leeana (May 2, 2008)

Here is my smallest ... he is 28.5" tall at 6 years old



. Not only is he tiny, but he produces tiny and correct as well



.

Impressive Lights AMHA/AMHR
















Yesterday out in the roundpen playing ..






He is available as well


----------



## MBhorses (May 2, 2008)

Here is our silver bay appy stud who is only 26.50 inches tall.

Little Americas Silver Keepsake.

Keepsake is one our are breeding sire this year. We can't wait to see what he produces.

We loved him from a foal. We are so blessed Tony let us purchase this FINE stud.



This stud is a dream come to for us.


----------



## Millstone Farm (May 2, 2008)

Here are mine:

One of our stallions, What a Follys Tonto -- 28.5"











and one of our mares, Grosshills Legendary Lady, 29"






And a (now) 3-yr-old colt we bred, Millstones Sinful Sydney, 29"


----------



## Tami (May 2, 2008)

Here is my smallest, Oak Parks Oh Wow 28.5


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 2, 2008)

Rolin Acres Mighty Tiny Storm- all 26.5" of him.






He make VERY nice babies- my Storm colt is one of his:





Stormy is out of our 33" mare.

Lucy


----------



## Katiean (May 2, 2008)

I don't have a pic of her just yet because my computer won't support my camera software. But my Ellie is 30.5" and a wonderful driving horse. She is a BTU granddaughter.


----------



## Loess Hills (May 2, 2008)

Some wonderfully proportioned horses............I love the small ones!

Here's our little two-year old filly *Reflections Wings CBY*, daughter of Lucky 17 Cowboy, who measured 25 1/4" last year at Nationals. She's grown a little over the winter........might be 27", but we'll see what her official measurement will be soon at her first show in a few weeks.






Our yearling stallion *Loess Hills Star Chaser*, son of Star Skipper and National Champion Cedar Croft Blaze N Bobbi Sox. He was 24 1/2" at his first show as a weanling last year, and is now about 27".






Let's see some more of those tiny ones!


----------



## minimomNC (May 2, 2008)

My smallest is LR Scouts Miss Image - 2005 AMHA Honor Roll Champion Yearling Mare 28" & under. She is currently about 27.5" and is a multiple Supreme champion.

Here she is as a 2 year old.






Winning one of her Supremes with my daughter






And with my Eastern Championships Three By One Owner Group


----------



## RockRiverTiff (May 2, 2008)

This is Rock River Farms Little Al, just a hair over 28":






That photo is three years old, so I'm going to get some new and improved ones this summer. Here is his first filly, Rock Rivers Lola Vavoom, at 6 days old (today!). 18" at birth and expected to mature an inch taller than Al.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 2, 2008)

Here are my shorties.

Irish Hills Gracie Lou - yearling filly (full year) a whopping 27 1/4" tall. I hope to get new pictures of her in the next couple of weeks. I don't think Gracie will see 30".






Erica's Caramel Maccahiato - two year old filly - just under 30". I should have her cleaned up and clipped in a few days. So, hopefully I can get some new pictures.


----------



## Basketmiss (May 3, 2008)

Very nice tinies everyone. They are so cute... I would love to see more if anyone has any..


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2008)

Our smallest is the dam of the stallion, Little America's Sterling Fantastic II, that I posted earlier on another thread. She is 25.5".


----------



## Kendra (May 3, 2008)

Most of our herd is between 32" and 34" ... so this little lady is a definite departure! But we really like her, are planning to show her this summer.

This is Scarlet, currently 28.5" at 2 years old. Pictured last spring as a yearling at 27":


----------



## VernB (May 3, 2008)

Our smallest is our 8yo.silver bay appy stallion. He's 26.5"


----------



## Jill (May 4, 2008)

I'm not ever going to have the smallest miniatures (not my goal at all), but here's my littlest one









She's a paternal sister to the silver filly Sheryl posted above.

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Sweet as Sugar[/SIZE]*

2004 30.5” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – BTU Granddaughter




-










She should now be in foal to Destiny (Halter HOF & National Champion – Double Destiny & Buck Echo Grandson) for an early 2009 (buckskin?) foal:





Then a little taller than Sweetie, but still short for my herd, we have these boys:

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Gone and DunIT[/SIZE]*

2005 31” AMHR / AMHA grey-grullo fancy moving stallion – National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) – Multi Champion – Proven Sire

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King






*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Derby Day Miracle[/SIZE]*

2000 31” AMHR Light Palomino Gelding – My First Every Show Horse

Shown as a stallion to multiple Grands / National Top Five Performance / Push Button Driving Horse


----------



## garyo (May 4, 2008)

Here are two Pictures of Gary warming up for the show with our little three year old stallion Boss at the Florida State Fair. At his last AMHA show in March I think he measured at 25".











Ruth Owen

Stardust Acres


----------



## Wild Women Ranch (May 4, 2008)

Our smallest on the ranch would have to be...

Wild Women Ranch Cheri Jubilee


----------



## BM Miniatures (May 5, 2008)

Our Smallest is Dark Design 25.25"






Excuse the belly, we are working on that


----------



## Miniequine (May 5, 2008)

My smallest is my mare

RFM Dark Knights Simplisensational "Semi" just under 29"

I have a few pictures of her




















My stallion MCC Robin Hoods Little John 30"
















Little'un Farm John's Little Anna just under 29"


----------



## SWA (May 5, 2008)

Here is our palomino pinto mare, 3 years old at 27.5".











Hoping to get some much nicer photos of her all cleaned up very soon.


----------



## PaintNminis (May 6, 2008)

I have a Couple of Pretty small Stallions

Tazer is 30" at 2 years old and "shouldn't" grow anymore.











Then There's Allure last we measured he was 28.5" but he is just a Yearling so he has a little more to grow

Trainer said she would Shocked if he Passed the 30" inch mark


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2008)

Well, this picture was taken in January so she has a LOT of hair, looks more like a fuzzy bear than a horse, lol! This is 2 year old Magic Mist Appsolute AMayZing, 28"


----------



## nightflight (May 7, 2008)

This is Trailblazer, a 15 year old under 28" gelding.


----------



## wpsellwood (May 7, 2008)

This is our yearling colt he just measured 26.75 inches tall at the Heartland Classic. Even being that small took a supreme in open and amt. What a doll I just love him.

Firewaters Calisto of Olympus






This one is Beloveds Double Divine one, 29 and under 2 yr stallion, took a reserve this weekend! Pretty incredible for the small kids.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (May 8, 2008)

Miniequine, you know Semi is welcome to move to my place anytime her heart desires!!!!





Here's my smallest, Reflections What A Star, who earned points in Open and Ammy halter, showmanship and halter obstacle as a two year old. She's returning to the show ring next year as a 28" and Under Senior Mare with Reflections!



We'll also show her in Ammy and Youth.











Our only other 30" and under horse is Redrock Incognito, with a long list of accomplisments in the show ring as a senior stallion that can be seen on my website. He is co-owned with Redrock Miniature Horses.






The rest of our herd is 32" and up.


----------



## Brandi* (May 9, 2008)

Oh I just love him!!!!!!!









I want to give him a BIG hug







VernB said:


> Our smallest is our 8yo.silver bay appy stallion. He's 26.5"


----------

